# New to board, anyone else having NHS IUI?.



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,  

I'm new to IUI but not to FF as I have had 5 failed clomid cycles.

I have a quick question: Is anyone else having NHS IUI and what do they do?

I am having my IUI done on the NHS, 100mg clomid. The thing is they don't do any tracking scans.  As soon as I get a +OPK I phone and go.  I am a little concerned as I don't think I am ovulating.  

My first cycle 50mg no ov.  Second cycle I had a 23mm follie so consultant, said be on your way and I'll see you if all fails.  I had a scan 2 weeks ago ( I went back because of lots of pain and 24hr af), when he agreed I could move to IUI, it was day 14 only one 14mm follie.  I had bad pains on day 12 so he thinks we missed it, but he couldn't see the corpus luteum.  He is unconcerned but the more I think of it the more I am sure 100mg isn't working. 

Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi there

I have just had my first cycle of IUI and and currently on my 2ww!

This is the first type of fertility treatment we've tried.  I was on Puregon injections for 2 weeks to bring my ovulation forward (as I have PCOS and on my tracking cycle it was 6 wks before anything happened).

Once the follicle was big enough (16mm) they did a wee sample to see if they could detect an LH surge then we were in the following day.

It was very straight forward DH did his thing and a couple of hours later they basted me with the strong swimmers and sent me on my way to wait for 2 weeks.

Hope thats helped explain a little, the hardest thing is the 2ww!

Good Luck! I hope it works for you!!! 

E x x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

From what I gather it varies greatly between NHS clinics!

Are you having 3 iui cycles?? I am on NHS (well waiting to start hopefully August but thats a whole new story) but my con said for me to have injections... which they have to scan you often on.

My advise would be
either ask if you could pay for say 2 scans whilst you are having your iui cycle on the NHS if they are adamant they wont, to put your mind at rest - and make sure you have your progesterone injection 7 days after ovulation to confirm this...

or ask if you can go onto injections (or at least ask your con an in depth explanation as to what he recommends for you and if/why he thinks the injections would/would not be for you).

This is easier said than done but I have found that if you call your cons secretary to book in a private appointment (it shouldn't take longer than a week and should cost approx £80 as its not a first appointment) so he will spend more time talking to you. This will not effect having your NHS treatment or times.

Also have you read the guide at the top of IUI threads? 

Good luck 

Hugs 
Emma


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

hi Emma,

my area offer 6 cycles, which I believe is very lucky


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

Yes 6 cycles is great, but lets hope you don't need them all! 

Let me know how you get on...


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hiya all,

Just thought I would add a the "little" bit I now about NHS IUI.

I have been offered 6 free IUI's & 1 IVF. The problem is I have to wait 2 yrs so now gone private at the same hospital. The only thing is with NHS IUI I was told I wouldn't get any drugs unless I paid for them (About £200) and you don't have as many scans and you are not looked after as much as you would be if you paid for it, I think that is like anything though you pay for what you get! 

The reaason I went private in the end was 1. because I might be an OAP by the time I get it and 2. I have PCO so it is better to have the drugs too, I just didn't see the point in waiting when the cons said I need drugs really. 

So far I have been treated amazingly and am very happy with the cons and hospital, I feel really sorry for the NHS girls though, I see them in the hospital and if myself or another private patient has a problem we get put to the front of the queue and that is just not fair especially when it is an NHS hospital really and my appts are normally between 9 & 5. 

It may sound like lots of money but I pay between £600 & £900 per cycle. The way I see it is if I were to wait 2 years or more the more money I would waste on rubbish feeling sorry for myself. Money well spent if it works! 

x


----------

